# Fifty+ .......Poll



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I'm not thrilled with the name of this forum, *Fifty +.* Mostly because I'm so old and blind I find it difficult to find going down the scroll bar. This is a poll to change the name to something that stands out more for us old farts. I'm 53 now and I fear in another year or so I won't be able to find it at all.

Don't forget to take the poll. 

If any of the above names don't fit the bill, add one of your own in a response. Further review will be submitted to the board for an official review.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Fifty + is fine.

Makes me feel 20 years younger than I am....


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Filthy +


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

Fiddy +


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Where's the poll?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

thecanoe said:


> Where's the poll?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Look ^ up.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

The posts in this forum should be in larger type.


----------



## russinthecascades (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't know what means but I've been viewing MTBR regularly for a couple years and I just notice the Fifty + forum. I guess even though I'm 63, I view myself more as 33....


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

I vote frisky fifty...Go GPa Go!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

WA-CO said:


> I vote frisky fifty...Go GPa Go!


I like it, I'll run it by the board for an official review.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Lil Fifty Sumthin

or...

Fifty-one/Fifty (5150) 'cus we might all be just a tad nuts


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Hint.. It's in alphabetical order. Should not be hard to find. 

I find the + makes it stand out. No other forum has a symbol in it's title.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL I didn't even know this forum existed. 

Home at last...


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Yeah...
I'm a little stumped by the creation date of this forum. I'd swear it was newer than this...


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm still in denial that i'm over 50. If others here would start acting their age maybe that would help .


----------



## jp08865 (Aug 12, 2014)

Leave it alone, *Fifty+* is fine.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jp08865 said:


> Leave it alone, *Fifty+* is fine.


*don't tell me, "Show Me " !*


----------



## jp08865 (Aug 12, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> *don't tell me, "Show Me " !*


Seems to date, the Poll is showing you ...............


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jp08865 said:


> Seems to date, the Poll is showing you ...............


*----------- __o
--------- _`\<,_ 
BRAAP(>)/ (*) 
************^^^^^^Rock Garden.*


----------



## oldmxdog61u (Oct 15, 2015)

50 sounds so much younger, keep it!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

So who here has noticed that the name of this forum has changed?

It was called:

Fifty +

It's now called:

Fifty + Years Old


:band::headphones::rockon::drumroll::rant::rant::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

OK, let's start with a grand b*tch session about how much better it was when we were younger and could chase the 20+ chickees. Then we can regress to complaining about having to wear these god damned reading glasses (which I for one, hate), then to top it off we can sh*t about the weather, and last but certainly not least, a groan about the aches and pains, and the what to do about the f***ing kids that are on our lawns. <end rant>

Oh and I have a cold right now. Son of a biatch.

Post post...Perfect this is post #666, cause the devil his self crawled up my pooper and started spewing old man hate! Ha!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Phillbo said:


> Hint.. It's in alphabetical order. Should not be hard to find.
> 
> Yeah, so I was scanning for "50+" at the top of the list!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Then again, I'm sure there will be a 27.5+ and a 29+ forum soon so 50+ might really confuse some folk.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

This 51 year-olds vision is still 20/20...the same as it was at 12. I recently passed a vision test with flying colors....and, I am not a big fan of carrots. I voted Fifty and Beyond.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't like the new name. Where is the 40 year old forum? This place smells like old spice and menthol.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

heyyall said:


> I don't like the new name. Where is the 40 year old forum? This place smells like old spice and menthol.


That peculiar odor is actually embalming fluid...

I wonder how I am going to remember the new name.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

heyyall said:


> I don't like the new name. Where is the 40 year old forum? This place smells like old spice and menthol.


I know, they took my advice and changed it. But instead of the several great contributions given they created one straight out of the fine book of boredom.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I know, they took my advice and changed it. But instead of the several great contributions given they created one straight out of the fine book of boredom.


It also proves we don't type in a democracy. LOL


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Ericmopar said:


> It also proves we don't type in a democracy. LOL


Don't let them subject you to the tyranny :madmax:.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

no kidding.62% wanted it left alone so they went and changed it.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Phillbo said:


> no kidding.62% wanted it left alone so they went and changed it.


Yep!
Who says one can't change the world.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Phillbo said:


> no kidding.62% wanted it left alone so they went and changed it.


Yep!
Who says one can't change the world.


----------

